# Adult Cockapoo Housetraining Issues



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi All! 

Bit of background (trying not to dripfeed) - we have two dogs: Nova (mixed breed, age 5) and Luna (Cockapoo, age 2). We adopted both dogs - Nova at 9 months old, Luna at 4 months old. Nova has no issues at all with housetraining.

Luna on the other hand, just doesn't seem to get it when it comes to going for a poo! Pees are 100% outside, never has an accident, but poos seem to be a completely different ballgame. 

It's hard to explain because it's not all the time, up until 6 months ago both dogs were crated when we left them but we moved house a year ago and the new house was better suited to allow them to have the whole of the kitchen/utility area when we go out. Luna *never* has an accident when we're not in or at night. It's only during the weirdest of times. 

She will go outside, have a pee, then come bolting back in to do a poo inside. Or she'll start off outside and then bolt back in mid-poo to finish. She seems to hate being outside - Nova will roam around in our garden for ages if we let her, but Luna literally runs out, pees and back in. There's nothing in the garden that has spooked her as she has done this ever since we got her and did it at the old house too. 

We've tried all the usual techniques and I seem to be at a loss what to try next! I've never had a dog this stubborn to go outside! 

Until recently, we were feeding her on a raw diet and wondered if that could be to blame, even though we always made sure she got enough fibre and she never seemed to struggle to poo, albeit only once per day. We changed her diet to see if it would help, but alas, we still have the same problem. 

She will go to the toilet on a walk, but won't go for a walk if it's raining, which can make things difficult considering how bad the weather has been recently. The other day I literally had to carry her to the end of the street and then walk her back (she will walk to get back home in the rain) to get her to go to the toilet - but I'm not sure how sustainable that is long term as I'm due to have a baby next year so would really like to get this cracked before then. Even if it's that she doesn't like to go on the garden, we could use some tips in getting her to walk even if it's raining! 

Is this a common issue with cockapoos? She's our first cockapoo but we've had a lot of dogs over the years and even Nova, who had never been in a house before we got her picked it up relatively quickly! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Does Luna ever play in the garden? Spend time out there with you all? It sounds more like the issue is how worried she is by being outside. I would concentrate on trying to get her happy being outside and that will hopefully resolve the house training issue.

For walks in the rain - how about if you drive to the park or somewhere fun so she starts to enjoy her time regardless of the weather. Sounds like she just needs her confidence building all round.


----------

